# Grip Tite Guide/Magnetic Featherboard



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Couldn't agree more with John's recommendation. I have been using one of these for years on my tablesaw … my only regret is that I didn't buy two of them.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Gerry beat me to it. I use mine at the table saw all the time and I too wish I had bought two of them.

I keep mine in a make shift wooden tray so I am not killing myself trying to release it every time I move it.


----------



## Cellulosespinner (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey these are very cool…Jennifer's been bugging me for a Santa list…Now I know what to put on it!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review John. I've been thinking of getting a magnetic featherboard for quite some time. I think this would be a nice addition to the accessories we all need. Also, thnx for the links.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

I must disagree
We have one of these in our shop but it is hard to un clamp.
we also have a rigid magswitch type which is much easier to clamp and unclamp.
useful on all our steel surfaces.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Everyone: Thanks for looking and commenting!

Bruce-it's unfortunate that you haven't had good luck with this product and I appreciate your honesty. Would you mind sharing the name of the brand of magnetic FB you find easier to use so everyone can explore the options? Also, I understand the frustration with un-clamping the Grip-Tite as I experienced the same thing until I figured out that the black, plastic, upside down "T" at the back of the block was a toggle that broke the magnetic catch when rotated.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

The device is called a Rigid MagSwitch Home Depot
$31.00


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Bruce-Thanks, and here's the link http://t.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-MagSwitch-Plastic-Featherboard-AC1001/100618240


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

I have been using a Grip-Tite featherboard for years. They work great and are super easy to use.


----------



## bobmourning (Jun 11, 2021)

I have a pair of these for sale for a fair price. [email protected]


----------



## TJMD (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi I have an older Grip-tite that does not have any switch to lessen the magnetic pull. how do you move this thing off the table saw??


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

This is an old posting and this style of featherboard is no longer made. It only seems to be available used.


----------

